# New 150 HP outboard



## harolke1 (May 22, 2011)

I am repowering my old v-20 wellcraft. Want a new 150 hp....what are the best places in pensacola area to check.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What brand are you wanting? The Yamaha 150 Four Stroke is a tad heavy but managable. Lots of people run the ETECs, but some have their issues. A Merc Optimax is another choice. Are you wanting to go two or four stroke? Wills Marine sell Evinrude and Yamaha. Marine Max is about the only Merc dealer around here.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can check at www.boats.net for the different prices w/shipping and that will give you a baseline to work with. They are usually cheaper than any dealer but you are still required to have it dealer installed for the warranty.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> You can check at www.boats.net for the different prices w/shipping and that will give you a baseline to work with. They are usually cheaper than any dealer but you are still required to have it dealer installed for the warranty.



Just be aware that those posted prices include nothing. Just a motor.

No install package that can run $1500 easy. That would include control,cables,prop,ign switch & gauges.

Then you have shipping and shop labor to install.

I just went thru this and when all added up, bought from Posner.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Kenny Mannn at ECM used to get the prices on Yami's in town. Not sure if he can do that now that he's at Barbers.

The best deals at Boats.net are on the off year motors. They are still in the box and all warrantees go into effect when motor installed and activated by Yamaha dealer. There is usually a surplus of previous year motors when the new year comes out. IF you can get one a few years back you can see discounts of 30-40 percent easy.


----------



## harolke1 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, I was considering the lighter weight 2 cycle, but looks like Yamaha is getting out of the 2 cycle. I have a mercury 115 set up right now.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

just so you know a yamaha f150 would be a fabulous engine for that boat, it is an inline 4 cylinder where the etec it a v6, very close to the same weight.. i can still get you a price on the yamaha, but i cant till i get back to work on monday.. Unless Huff wants to chime in, he might be able to get you an estimate...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can afford it get the F150 Yamaha. On www.wellcraftv20.com member BarnegatV20 just repowered with the F150. His V20 sits a tad lower in the rear but he is very happy with it.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you trading the 115 Merc in? I might be interested in it.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Kenny Mannn at ECM used to get the prices on Yami's in town. Not sure if he can do that now that he's at Barbers.
> 
> The best deals at Boats.net are on the off year motors. They are still in the box and all warrantees go into effect when motor installed and activated by Yamaha dealer. There is usually a surplus of previous year motors when the new year comes out. IF you can get one a few years back you can see discounts of 30-40 percent easy.


There is no deals on last year engines anymore since engines are not dated now. It's whatever year it's put in service.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> There is no deals on last year engines anymore since engines are not dated now. It's whatever year it's put in service.


engines arent dated? please explain this......


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt Ken...please explain. Didn't know this occured.

How are parts going to be identified now if there are differences in model years?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

By the last letter which indicates which series and any changes. This put a stop to loss of money due to old inventory. If its an A model then it's the first run. B model, second update or change.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was shopping for a re-power I was under the understanding that you could mount and rig a new engine yourself and pay a certified mechanic to "inspect" it afterwards and register your warranty for you. May have depended on the brand...I was shopping yamaha and suzuki and ended up paying for the install just to avoid the headache....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Bummer.....that was a "insider deal" for a long time. 




TheCaptKen said:


> By the last letter which indicates which series and any changes. This put a stop to loss of money due to old inventory. If its an A model then it's the first run. B model, second update or change.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

You have to have a Yamaha dealer fill out a PDI form and sign off on the installation. If it doesn't pass inspection, then you have no warranty. Now the first problem is, the selling dealer wants credit for the sale for co op dollars but if he doesn't perform the inspection, he doesn't get it. Then another dealer may not want to do it being they didn't get the sale or installation.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

BTY, there is a build date sticker on the starboard side of the transom bracket but it has no bearing on part lookups or model.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

with the advent of the 2006 model the year date letter designator was dropped. 2005 being a D, all Yamahas parts should be looked up using serial numbers to avoid mid year running change issues...


----------



## harolke1 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the good input....k


----------

